# Many Bloody Returns



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Ok so I just finished this book. It is actually 13 (how cliche) short stories all dealing with vampires and birthdays. Some of the stories were good and some were bad. Didn't know if anybody else had read it and had thoughts to share.


----------

